# FS: 150 gallon deep dimension setup 580 bucks



## kevin22

150 gallon, marineland deep dimension. 36 x 36 x 27.
Overflow drain is covered with glass and silicon, can be used with overflow or without.
1 year and half old, bought from J&L originally. great condition, used for fresh water BB setup.
comes with custom made wood canopy, matching stand and glass canopy.
new paint. 
whole setup worth more than 1600 plus tax.
selling for 580 dollars total.
available after June 21st, pick up in metrotown
I can lend a nice furniture dolly for moving


----------



## 240sx

That is sick!! I would kill to have a room big enough that I could have that in the center of. Pretty good price if you ask me!


----------



## Brisch

good ray tank.....Ill bring it up to my mum and see what she says XD


----------



## kevin22

bump up, 650 bucks now


----------



## tony1928

Wicked deal Kevin. That front pane is starphire for those who don't know!!!


----------



## kevin22

thanks, Tony


----------



## eternity302

Now that's just amazing!


----------



## bonsai dave

bump for a great looking tank. I wish i had room for this tank. Good Luck with the sale...


----------



## tony1928

Your welcome Kevin, if this tank was 30" only, I would already be staring at it in my living room. 6" extra means a door doesn't open and that just wouldn't fly.


----------



## kevin22

bump to top


----------



## gklaw

tony1928 said:


> Your welcome Kevin, if this tank was 30" only, I would already be staring at it in my living room. 6" extra means a door doesn't open and that just wouldn't fly.


For all the major endeavours you have done, moving a door for a nice looking tank is easy


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

wish i had the cash i would buy this in a heart beat


----------



## tony1928

Haha, Gordon, you know me.....but heck, it would cost me more to move the door! It's an exterior door! I've got another cube project on the way.

Still, a fantastic deal for what this tank is worth. It's a steal.



gklaw said:


> For all the major endeavours you have done, moving a door for a nice looking tank is easy


----------



## Brisch

really seriously thinking about this tank for rays, just need to convince my mother its a good idea


----------



## kevin22

first 600 dollars take them


----------



## kevin22

I can lend a nice furniture dolly for moving


----------



## 240sx

I'd buy this if I had room for it, THIS IS A GREAT DEAL PEOPLE!!

Somebody trade me my apartment for their house so I can buy this! LOL!


----------



## 240sx

tony1928 said:


> Wicked deal Kevin. That front pane is starphire for those who don't know!!!


What's that? High end un scratchable glass?


----------



## tony1928

its low iron glass.....normal glass used has a green tint to it from the iron content. The thicker the glass is, the greener it will look. low iron glass will not be green.



240sx said:


> What's that? High end un scratchable glass?


----------



## 240sx

so only one pane of glass is made of that? 

Pretty cool feature, good to know so you can build your display around that view.


----------



## kevin22

I'm not sure about the glass. I think there are 2 kinds, look the same, one with starphire glass, without. the one with starphire glass cost even more.


----------



## kevin22

lower price


----------



## Adz1

sweet tank...
i'm thinking about a second one but i still have to outfit the first one before i go off getting another....
good luck with the sale...


----------



## kevin22

to the top


----------



## kevin22

to the top


----------

